# Anajet Printing Help



## mx graphics (Dec 29, 2014)

We have an Anajet FP125 that we have been using to print t-shirt for ourselves and some customers as well. We have been having some trouble with the white ink though. We are not having trouble actually printing the white ink but we are having problems with some colors that print after the white ink. For example we did a blue shirt, we did the white ink first and then there was supposed to be a cyan color but when it was done printing it was a dark blue like the t-shirt. Has anyone else had this problem and know what is needed to make the colors turn out like they are supposed to with the white ink base?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't have an anajet, but some helpful tips are:

Ensure you're using 100% cotton shirts, if you're using something like the Gildan DryBlend line which is a 50/50, the polyester in the garment will start poking its head through in your print and bleeding into the ink. You will usually notice this color shift start as the ink is air drying on the garment before the color pass if your printer does more than one pass, I remember trying a 50/50 white print on red shirt and getting a lovely pink. 

The other tip, if your printer has a custom color palette available, you should try to use it when possible and you should also print out a matching color chart onto a shirt to keep around as well. We have a black and a white shirt with color charts on them just so we can point and pick if things aren't coming out the way we want them to, sometimes nice to have for a customer to choose which color they want as well. If there is no color palette available, you can easily create one with the RGB palette in Corel with their built in CreateColorSwatch macro, you'll have to condense it down to your printable area though


----------



## mx graphics (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you for getting back to us! I am using AI for all of our design work and we export it into photoshop and save it to open up with the anajet program. I am using cmyk colors when we design everything though. Should we be using the RGB colors instead?

Thanks!


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

mx graphics said:


> Thank you for getting back to us! I am using AI for all of our design work and we export it into photoshop and save it to open up with the anajet program. I am using cmyk colors when we design everything though. Should we be using the RGB colors instead?
> 
> Thanks!


I agree with the guy on the color palette. It depends on your printer, some suggest RGB and others suggest CYMK. All I recommend is to locate the palette and print it on a light color and dark color shirt, especially if you stay with the same make of shirt. Colors varies and will always look different than what is on the computer screen. Good luck!


----------

